# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  نمودار های مهم ریاضی

## mkh-ana

با سلام

در این جا بنده نمودار های مهمی که در کنکور ریاضی کاربرد دارن رو براتون قرار میدم.

توابع مثلثاتی:

تابع سینوس:



تابع کسینوس:



نمودار تانژانت :Yahoo (19): مجانب قایم به صورت ضرایب صحیح pi/2 است.))




نمودار کتانژانت :Yahoo (19): مجانب قایم به صورت ضرایب فرد pi است.))




تا اتمام گذاشتن تمام نمودار ها تاپیک بسته است.

----------


## mkh-ana

توابع معکوس مثلثاتی:

تابع معکوس سینوس:



تابع معکوس کسینوس:



نمودار معکوس تانژانت:



نمودار معکوس کتانژانت:

----------


## mkh-ana

توابع چند جمله ای و ریشه گیر:

تابع y=x^2



تابع y=x^3



تابع جذر :Yahoo (19): رادیکال))

----------


## _ZAPATA_

UP :Yahoo (76):

----------

